# Not Your Average Every Day Self-Defense Encounter....



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2016)

63 year old fight's off Bear with Karate

Japanese Man, 63, Fights Off Bear With Karate


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 3, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> 63 year old fight's off Bear with Karate
> 
> Japanese Man, 63, Fights Off Bear With Karate



I knew "animal styles" were garbage.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 4, 2016)

And now his opponent's a bear with a sore head.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 4, 2016)

Canadian man fights off black bear with boxing skills - BBC News


----------

